# Pig! What to do next



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 2, 2017)

The other afternoon while walking down a road to check some fields, I spotted this white pig feeding. He's about 60 yards out feeding on rye grass heads and is heading to the rye field just yards away. I figure I have 3 options. Stalk him now, or wait to he gets in the tall rye field, or 3, wait till it gets dark and use my green lights and look for him. The wind seems to be good. I could get busted on any 3 options or I might get lucky and make a kill on any 3. All of the thoughts are going through my mind. The green light has been good to me over the past few years but there's a pig right there in front me. It is right at 8 pm. What would you do? 

Well, I decided to go after the white pig. I was going hunt after dark anyway. I move down the road another 10 yards to get behind some blackberry bushes. I kept an eye on whitey. I moved when his head was down eating or when his butt was facing me. As luck would have it, there were tire tracks made by an ATV that knock down the blackberries bushes and grass and weeds toward the pig. As I came off the road and got on his level, I spotted another pig to the right of Whitey, a black one. Now I had 2 set of eyes to watch out for. I made quick progress and started looking at spots on my path where I would shoot from if Whitey continue to feed real slow. At 15 yards I stand up and draw back and loose my Grizzly broadhead tip arrow. The sound and locations of my fletching told me I was farther back than I wanted but angling forward. I watch Whitey trot and walk to the wood line and disappear over a small hump of dirt.
 My next decision was to follow up or wait till later. I'll wait. After checking out two more fields and some pig action I get back to where Whitey went into the woods. I have my white light headlamp on. I carry several different lights with me and extra batteries. As I'm shining my light I spot two eyes or what looks like eyes shining back at me. I'm standing on the mound of dirt that the pig went over and out of sight earlier. I thinking deer lying down and I think it is moving some. My lighted nock didn't come at my shot but I do have reflector tape on my arrow. I keep looking and see a white pig looking object to the right of the eyes. I slowly walk forward. Probably 20 yards from me. As I get closer it is Mr whitey and he is still breathing. My reflector tape was the eyes. I cut off my white light and cut on my green light on my bow. The pig is on his belly so I don't want him to get up and go. I get as close as I need to and put another arrow in his right side going forward. He busts out of there at the hit but only makes it 15 yards. Whitey is now dead. A good afternoon and night.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 2, 2017)

I would go after it now, i wouldnt pass the opportunity. He might get gone if you wait till dark.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 2, 2017)

I would get after him right away and try to keep the wind on my face.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 2, 2017)

I would get BUSTED


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 2, 2017)

Start the stalk!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like you figured it out


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 2, 2017)

It's pretty hot out, if I was your age I'd get on the couch in front of the AC....
I went yesterday am and must have just missed them, the sign was real fresh.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 2, 2017)

Still lucky I see.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 3, 2017)

You done good Mike. Good hunt.


----------



## jekilpat (Jun 3, 2017)

Congrats man! Good story.


----------



## chrisharper (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 3, 2017)

In the real world, I'm talking live hunting vs 3D, sometimes you have to shoot a 5 to get to the 8 or 10 ring. The end results hopefully is a dead critter with no points to worry about.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 4, 2017)

*Go for it!*

Nice job Mikey.  I'd go for it . . . Life is too short to wait.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice hog


----------



## Triple C (Jun 4, 2017)

You a pig slayin' killer Mikey!  Keep shooting!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2017)

Good job Miley! That's a nice pig. I wouldn't worry about the shot-I take em how I can get em. That pig looks like he has on eyeliner!! Did you dress him up for the pic?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 4, 2017)

Nope but dang it does look like it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 4, 2017)

Mikey killed Whitey!


----------



## Clipper (Jun 6, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> Good job Miley! That's a nice pig. I wouldn't worry about the shot-I take em how I can get em. That pig looks like he has on eyeliner!! Did you dress him up for the pic?



Looks kinda like Wilbur from "Charlott's Web" to me.  A pig can't live forever anyway, especially if Mike is around.  Good job, Mike, I bet there was a lot of pork on that hog.  Glad to see someone taking game.


----------

